

Goodbye Mr Burns, Smithers, Flanders, Rev Lovejoy, Kent Brockman, Lenny, Skinner - benstein
http://money.cnn.com/2015/05/14/media/simpsons-harry-shearer/

======
shiggerino
How is this even newsworthy?

~~~
paulhauggis
The Simpsons is an iconic show that many here grew up watching. I would say
it's definitely newsworthy.

